

Has the submission/voting algorithm changed? - wumi

Karma-weighed voting or simply takes more votes to get up on the front page?<p>Just curious.
======
jakewolf
I tried submitted something this morning the same time as someone else and it
looked like my submission turned into a vote for the first person's
submission. I like that method of dealing with multiple submissions.

